# remapping the keyboard



## sps (Jun 26, 2001)

I figured I would ask in here seeing as people around these parts 
would probably have a clue...

So I pose the question: *How do you remap your keyboard, like 
remap Control to the CapsLock key with OS X (not OS X server).*

I spend all my time in emacs (and emacs style shell editing).

I am willing to give my first born child to anyone who can help me with this!


----------



## rharder (Jun 27, 2001)

One day your child's going to be doing a history report on ancient computers that use things called "keyboards" and will be shocked to hear that you almost gave her up for something so archaic.

Oh, and, uh, I don't know how to remap. Sorry.

-Rob


----------



## sps (Jun 27, 2001)

> ...computers that use things called "keyboards" and will be shocked to hear that you almost gave her up for something so archaic.



ok. I think instead, I will let them smack the top of my head *Benny Hill style*.

Thats a little less severe....


----------

